# Tried a creek walk....



## Jerk (Aug 11, 2010)

Somebody tell me something here is interesting!!!!  What is the BLUE BALL?????

It is almost perfectly round and as blue as the sky.  It's cool whatever it is.

The other two pieces may just be rocks, but had a "useful" looking shape so I grabbed them.  No points though .

Any ID info is appreciated.


----------



## neotoxo (Aug 11, 2010)

that blue ball is a huge 'SHOOTER' marble, used in the game of marbles to knock you opponents smaller marbles out of a circle in the dirt...all the marbles you knock out you keep but be careful...as best as I can remember if your shooter gets stranded inside the circle it is fair game...


----------



## Jerk (Aug 11, 2010)

First thing I thought, but this thing was found 2 miles back in the woods in the middle of a dried creek bed, and is made of stone.


----------



## Son (Aug 11, 2010)

We Called em Blonkys back in the day when I toted socks full of marbles.

Knuckles down flat, no fudging. No steelies, no blonkys, and you gotta use a cateye marble for a shooter. I remember all the rules we made along the way as we shot marbles on the way to school. Were no buses back then. All dirt roads, and we walked to school. Several miles away.


----------



## Jerk (Aug 11, 2010)

Alrighty then......I found a blonky.

Always nice to get a straight answer around here.....hehe.


----------



## Jerk (Aug 11, 2010)

Would anyone disagree that this is a "pottery ball" ???? 

Just guessing based on what I see on other sites?

Also, a possible "game ball"???


----------



## Jerk (Aug 11, 2010)

Smooth bore Civil War musket ball?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 11, 2010)

not a musket ball but an amazing fine!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Aug 11, 2010)

Tote it in your medicine bag, good medicine. Shaman stone!


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Aug 12, 2010)

Son said:


> I remember all the rules we made along the way as we shot marbles on the way to school. Were no buses back then. All dirt roads, and we walked to school. Several miles away.



Barefooted too. In the snow. And uphill both ways.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 12, 2010)

its most likley a bezoar stone  { or Mad stone}from a deers or goats stomach, I found one similar to yours but its not blue, its formed like a gall stone by calcium deposits around a hair ball in the deers stomach, Its supposed to hold magical healing powers.


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 12, 2010)

Is that a small gray flint point in the gravel just above and slighty left of your "blonky" ? Gotta go back now ....


----------



## Jerk (Aug 12, 2010)

Whatever it is, its the most intriguing thing I've found.  

The blue color leads me to believe it was fashioned for some purpose by some body.  Not a deer's cud rock! LOL


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 12, 2010)

bilgerat said:


> its most likley a bezoar stone  { or Mad stone}from a deers or goats stomach, I found one similar to yours but its not blue, its formed like a gall stone by calcium deposits around a hair ball in the deers stomach, Its supposed to hold magical healing powers.



Sounds like the most plausible answer so far!!!  Maybe the deer was just eating a lot of blueberries!


----------



## Jerk (Aug 12, 2010)

Could be....there are 10 different types of spheres online that look just like this one, but I have found none that are blue.

Game balls, Shaman balls, UFO pellets, pottery balls, sanding balls, etc etc etc etc etc.


----------

